# In the Heat of the Moment



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

When I was in college a friend I used to study with told us an experience he had at work that day. One of his co-workers approached his boss to get the afternoon off. He boss asked him why and my friend overheard him say. Well, you see, my wife just called and we have been trying to get pregnant for some time and she just checked her temperature and it is right so I need to go home. His boss let him off. I think this is a little bit too much information for your boss. Do you think this is a good time for full disclosure?


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

He had a good boss. I have bosses too I have policies I have to follow them as well. I can't just let my guys off for just any reason. If my guys tell me they have family issues, I usually let it go at that. Sorry my repines is all over the place, I'm really tired.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I have several reports at work. It would be a bit awkward because the only one of child bearing age is a woman.... but I'd let her go.

I'd rather they just say "I have a family issue" and leave it at that. 

Nobody working for me has any work ethic issues. They are all motivated and work hard. I'm not going to be nit-picky when they consistently demonstrate that they can be trusted. The story would be different if I had somebody that screwed around all the time.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

All we have to say at work is that we have urgent personal business. We can even take up to 40 ours a year off for personal business.

Not bad to get paid time off for that is it?


----------



## Stevenj (Mar 26, 2014)

funny thing is they worked at a meat packing plant.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Stevenj said:


> funny thing is they worked at a meat packing plant.



So he left packing meat so his wife could pack his :smthumbup:


he clearly has a great boss OP did they have any success having a child.


----------



## bestwife (May 10, 2014)

You must have great workplace, I am little bit jealous


----------

